# Hurricane Evacuation



## HedgieSparkle (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi there, 

Sparkle and I are in Florida. Yikes. Anyway, still unsure on whether we will have to evacuate for the upcoming hurricane... but just in case any tips? Anything I might not be thinking about? 

She has a hard sided carrier that I can strap into the seat of a car, which seems to be the safest form of travel, I'll bring her entire cage to set up - wheel, water and food she's used to, with all of her bedding. The temperature shouldn't be a problem, but I will bring some handwarmers just in case. 

What am I forgetting? Has anyone evacuated with a hedgehog before? I know she'll hate the car ride (she got a little carsick when I brought her home from the breeder as a baby, and always has loose poops with short car rides. Messy little cutie), but if we have to leave then we have to leave. 

Any advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## hopehillenburg (Aug 6, 2017)

evacuation sounds safest. just make sure wherever you're staying allows hedgies and is temperature safe. as long as you are able to bring what you need it shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I would suggest putting together a backpack with all of her travel essentials already inside of it right next to the cage. That way if you do have to evacuate you're not running around trying to put it all together and not forget anything.

Inside of it I would have:

Fleece blankets
Several days worth of food
A bottle of the water she is used to
Bedding (if you're using something other than fleece)
A first aid kit
Nail clippers
Handwarmers
Paper towels
Plastic baggies to toss hedgie messes in
A card with names and phone numbers in the event you are separated

The same can be done for any pets in the household as well as people. Having to leave in a hurry is very stressful and having essentials already prepared before you even need them will make your life much easier. Good luck to you, hopefully an evacuation will not be necessary in your area.


----------



## Orpheus (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm also in Florida and am struggling to figure out what's the best way to keep my hedgies from getting too stressed out while evacuating. I have no idea at the moment if I'll be able to make it to my parents house in Georgia since gas is scarce/nonexistant, therefore it's possible I might end up staying in a hotel with my 4 hedgies somewhere. I was planning on using a travel carrier while they are in the car and setting up a smaller cage once in the hotel. I can't decide what size cage to bring and was wondering if all you lovely hedgeparents could give me your input on what size is best/min size cage needed for a few days to wait out the storm. I was going to use a smaller cage and just change out the bedding each day, but I don't want to go too small and stress them out. Without sounding cruel, the smallest size I could get away with would be best in this situation just because I have no idea where I'll be able to find a room and want to make sure everything is incognito/easy to transport without drawing too much attention. Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

The large plastic bins that some people use as cages make great travel cages. Especially since you can store all their things inside of them while on the road. Since you have several hogs, you can even stack several of the bins together and throw all of their supplies inside of them and not take up much more room in the car.


----------



## HedgieSparkle (Jan 18, 2017)

shinydistraction said:


> I would suggest putting together a backpack with all of her travel essentials already inside of it right next to the cage. That way if you do have to evacuate you're not running around trying to put it all together and not forget anything.
> 
> *Plastic baggies to toss hedgie messes in
> A card with names and phone numbers in the event you are separated*
> ...


GENIUS! I'd have missed the plastic bags, but that's crazy smart - especially if I'll be in a car for quite a few hours. I'm SURE she'll make a mess.

Getting a backpack ready for her, because I'm likely headed out of here.

Best of luck to everyone in FL! <3 Thanks for all the advice.


----------

